# Frankenturbo question



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

i have a 2000 180q and i have to change my downpipe. what downpipe will i have to get with the frakenturbo ko4 upgrade the the 225q or will the 180q from 42 draft design work?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1 The frankin turbo and k04 are different
2 the difference in the dp is the turbo flange
3 Just do the ko4 because the hp gain is not worth the extra $$$ for the frankin. The 225 dp is what you will need for that


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

ok so Frankenturbo's f4 kit is not a ko4 hybrid? cause thats what i want to buy but since i'm getting the downpipe first i didnt want to order the wrong one.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

not true at all the frankenturbo f4t uses the existing DP. the frankenturbo F23 uses the 225 DP.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> not true at all the frankenturbo f4t uses the existing DP. the frankenturbo F23 uses the 225 DP.


yup:thumbup:


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

BTW playedtt. your car is sick:thumbup:


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

so the only other thing i need then is a 225 manifold? and do you think il be able to get over 250whp with this turbo?


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

you don't need a 225 manifold. it comes with a manifold. this link tells you some of what you need.
and according to unitronic you should get 265hp and 300ft.lbs with the hybrid ko4 tune

http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/FrankenTurboFAQ.html

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/11_2001-2005_audi_tt180_18t_180hp.html


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

arent there people that are squeezing that much from a ko3? i currently have a 3" exhaust, cai, apr fuel pump, pulleys, and a eurodyne stage one reflash. do you think i can achieve those numbers if i just add a dp and tip to what i currently have?


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

i can guarantee that some one will tell you im wrong but the fact is that a ko3 cannot deliver the same power as the franken turbo in the upper register. on a ko3 as soon as you hit peak boost it drops off. so the franken will be faster hands down. also the franken turbo is designed for that type of use so it will do its job more reliably. the stock ko3 is not intended to push those levels of boost. also the franken should spool faster because of ball bearings

I'm not saying it can't match those numbers but i am saying it wont tolerate those numbers for a while.

if you explore the frankenturbo website and focus on the graphs you'll see the difference in a standard ko4 vs the franken turbo ko4. and these are both ko4s. and a standard ko4 is better than the ko3s so i think that says a lot.

but take everything you hear with a grain of salt.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4576316-FrankenTurbo-F4h-t-hybrid-K04-install

give this thread a read. it discusses the frankenturbo from the beginning when it still had bugs.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> BTW playedtt. your car is sick:thumbup:


thanks:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> you don't need a 225 manifold. it comes with a manifold. this link tells you some of what you need.
> and according to unitronic you should get 265hp and 300ft.lbs with the hybrid ko4 tune
> 
> http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/FrankenTurboFAQ.html
> ...


Just remember if you have a quattro those numbers will be the same a the fwd's, but will be noticeably slower.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

15%-20% loss on the AWD setup if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> 15%-20% loss on the AWD setup if I'm not mistaken.


I believe thats correct


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a frankenturbo f23 on my 225 quattro and It is a bad ass turbo if you wanna run a medium sized turbo! I am extremely happy with it and it spools like a stock turbo but pulls hard till 7500rpm. It is real close in comparison with the gt28RS I am running a unitronic big turbo tune with 630cc injectors. Making 290whp. I am running 22 psi but if you get rods you can run more boost and get close to 320-340 whp with almost 380ftlbs of trq.


Doug at Frankenturbo can get you any info needed. The build quality is great. And have had no issues at all.

But a 3" down pipe is a minimum 42dd is great get without the highflow cat. I have both and haven't put the high flow cat back in since I took it out to run race fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

WiKKiDTT said:


> It is real close in comparison with the gt28RS I am running a unitronic big turbo tune with 630cc injectors. Making 290whp. I am running 22 psi but ...


What manifold are you on? The stock TT225 one? Have you logged it while running Uni 630?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

WiKKiDTT said:


> I have a frankenturbo f23 on my 225 quattro and It is a bad ass turbo if you wanna run a medium sized turbo! I am extremely happy with it and it spools like a stock turbo but pulls hard till 7500rpm. It is real close in comparison with the gt28RS I am running a unitronic big turbo tune with 630cc injectors. Making 290whp. I am running 22 psi but if you get rods you can run more boost and get close to 320-340 whp with almost 380ftlbs of trq.
> 
> 
> Doug at Frankenturbo can get you any info needed. The build quality is great. And have had no issues at all.
> ...


Do you have any pictures or logs of your setup?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Just forget about the whole Frankenturbo setup. For all that you can go with a T3/T4 BT setup and still have a option to grow without having to replace hardware... 

IMO: It's 2011 & I won't consider gt28RS & under a *"BIG Turbo"* on a 20v anymore...

BTW who works on you VW?

Seen me a PM

Judd-


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

JamaicanTT said:


> i have a 2000 180q and i have to change my downpipe. what downpipe will i have to get with the frakenturbo ko4 upgrade the the 225q or will the 180q from 42 draft design work?


They use the pro-import style adapter for the ko4-2x turbo. You just source a stock manifold or buy their's or another crappy tube manifold. So just get a stock replacement down pipe.



Audi Boy TT said:


> i can guarantee that some one will tell you im wrong but the fact is that a ko3 cannot deliver the same power as the franken turbo in the upper register. on a ko3 as soon as you hit peak boost it drops off. so the franken will be faster hands down. also the franken turbo is designed for that type of use so it will do its job more reliably. the stock ko3 is not intended to push those levels of boost. also the franken should spool faster because of ball bearings


The turbine housing and waste gate is all that is really modified (aka ported). Nothing special about the turbo. Plus there is no ball bearings, that's just silly. Plus the source of these turbos is unknown and so is the lifespan. But hey, you get a warranty if it dies, you get to install a new chra and do the setup again.



PLAYED TT said:


> Just remember if you have a quattro those numbers will be the same a the fwd's, but will be noticeably slower.


Who dyno's in awd? The readings are terrible so people do it in fwd for accuracy and repeatability.


----------

